

The Exclusive, The Embargo and The Arrington - humanlever
http://www.centernetworks.com/arrington-embargo

======
truebosko
It seems whenever something doesn't go right for Arrington a huge story comes
out of it, 40 blogs write about it, and we hear about it for an entire week.

All I can say is: Yawn.

